# ADA plumbing codebook?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

So far I have looked up ADA code for grabbars and lav height and such online. I wonder if anyone know, if there is an actual ADA codebook for the plumbing part that I can buy?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/buildings-and-sites/about-the-ada-standards


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> https://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/buildings-and-sites/about-the-ada-standards


Thank you Plumbus. I have found some of those drawings with measurements before but never found the whole plumbing chapter. Now I can print it out and put it with my codebook. Maybe even print it out for the other guys at work.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

We got the Accessibility Code Book in Florida. The Chapter 6 is Plumbing Elements and Facilities.


----------

